# How did that get there again???



## Chris EMT J (May 9, 2022)

Ok I have seen a few of those calls that leave you wondering how and why is that there. But this call just leaves me wondering why. It was a while ago so patient privacy protected. 

Male in there 20s with a pencil in there pen*s. They said the were writing on there underwear and it went through but they didn't have there underwear on when we got there and they couldn't stand to get on the stretcher because of the pain. This was before I started working with a medic so we got a intercept due to long ETA and patient needed some pain meds. What is that one call that leaves you wondering how? Why?


----------



## johnrsemt (May 18, 2022)

Was he a former prisoner?
I used to do a lot of prison transfers and we had quite a few of those.  Usually they were honest about doing it though.

Had a nurse on her last day in the prison infirmary that took 5 prisoners that came in to get help getting them back out (which is something I am glad I am not a prison nurse) and she broke the pencils in place.  just snapped them in half;  then she left for her retirement.
The next shift sent them to the hospital.  All of them needed surgery.
I got 3 on 1 transport, 2 on the 2nd transport.  75 miles 1 way to the hospital.   company made good money that day.  Full pay * 5 patients.


----------



## Aprz (May 18, 2022)

Don't knock what you haven't tried.


----------



## Seirende (May 18, 2022)

Next time there's a right way and some very wrong ways to do urethral sounding


----------



## akflightmedic (May 21, 2022)

Sounding.

If you do not know what it is, look it up. Start with Urban dictionary.

Its a thing, it happens frequently.


----------

